# Hello from Calgary



## CalgaryPT (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a small residential metal shop in NW Calgary (Tuscany), mostly as a hobby, but I do some paid work. MIG, TIG, stick, CNC plasma cutting, hydraulic bending, ring and tube rolling, magnetic brake, slip roll, some lathe and small millwork (but am not very good at this stuff as it is too finicky for me). Mostly I focus on small artistic stuff and inventing. (Also a electronics geek-- Arduino, etc).


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Must be quite the shop to get all that done!

Looking forward to having you around.

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 26, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Must be quite the shop to get all that done!
> 
> ...


 Thanks. It's a great shop....my wife has me on a 12 Step Program (for tools). I think I could build a battleship if needed....I just have no where to put it.

Cheers.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 26, 2016)

Cool. Look forward to seeing your projects. I'm not ready for ToolAholics. I really don't think I have a problem. Wait, isn't that's step#1?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 1, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks. It's a great shop....my wife has me on a 12 Step Program (for tools). I think I could build a battleship if needed....I just have no where to put it.
> 
> Cheers.



LOL! Same here ... was going to buy something on an auction today but figured out I have zero space for anything in the garage. Need to buy a house with bigger garage


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 1, 2016)

Tom Kitta said:


> LOL! Same here ... was going to buy something on an auction today but figured out I have zero space for anything in the garage. Need to buy a house with bigger garage


HA Ha.. Just saw this. I believe you mean a bigger garage with a smaller house, right?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, much bigger garage. I am now building a little steel forest to make it appear like I am not having scarp in the backyard. No idea where to put the large band saw I need. Maybe outside in front of the garage.


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey PT can you bend 2 inch tube Aluminum?


----------

